# January 2006 Site Statistics:



## Chris (Jan 30, 2006)

*Monthly Statistics for January 2006*
Total Hits: 6,359,992
Total Visits: 69,926
Total Kb Served: 35,177,225
Total Unique Sites: 16941

Hourly Usage:







Visitors by Country:






*Averages: Avg / Max *

Hits per Hour: 7771 / 18071 
Hits per Day: 186510 / 256693 
Files per Day: 92811 / 113419 
Pages per Day: 45115 / 64565 
Visits per Day: 2050 / 2944 
KBytes per Day: 1031590 / 1350502 

*Top 10 of 883 total Referrers:*

*# Hits Referrer * 
1 408969 9.97% - (Direct Request) 
2 45466 1.11% http://www.sevenstring.org 
3 4293 0.10% http://sevenstring.org 
4 364 0.01% http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php 
5 1587 0.04% http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php 
6 928 0.02% http://search.yahoo.com/search 
7 699 0.02% http://www.google.com/search 
8 598 0.01% http://rinkworks.com/dialect/dialectp.cgi 
9 577 0.01% http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm 
10 347 0.01% http://www.petrucciforum.com/forums/showthread.php 

*Top 20 of 1190 Total Search Strings *

*# Hits Search String*
1 94 4.68% sevenstring 
2 93 4.63% sevenstring.org 
3 39 1.94% caparison guitars 
4 37 1.84% buckethead unmasked 
5 31 1.54% learning to sing 
6 22 1.10% rusty cooley 
7 22 1.10% seven string 
8 12 0.60% ibanez rg7620 
9 11 0.55% dave weiner 
10 10 0.50% halo guitars 
11 10 0.50% rg2027 
12 10 0.50% rg7620 
13 9 0.45% esp h-307 
14 9 0.45% ibanez custom shop 
15 9 0.45% seven string single coil site:sevenstring.org 
16 9 0.45% seven string.org 
17 9 0.45% sevenstring .org 
18 8 0.40% schecter c-7 hellraiser 
19 7 0.35% ibanez 7 string 
20 7 0.35% rg7420

Display Resolutions: (big)

http://www.sevenstring.org/sitelinks/stats/jan2006/hourly_usage.bmp

Browsers: (bigger)

http://www.sevenstring.org/sitelinks/stats/jan2006/hourly_usage.bmp

Top Posters:






Top Threads (overall):






If you're curious as to what any of this means, let me know and I'll explain it. I realize that this is a day early, but I wanted to get it posted and might not have time tomorrow.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 30, 2006)

SWEET! Place is growing like a weed!


----------



## Nik (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, I'm really glad I'm not one of the top posters, cause then I'd feel like a total loser


----------



## Leon (Jan 31, 2006)

_4 37 1.84% buckethead unmasked_
wow, that brings people to this site?


btw, in the Last 28 Days column, i have 314 posts!
[banana]nerd![/banana]


----------



## Shawn (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow. Funny, Im not on that list. Im like an invisible ninja that posts here.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 31, 2006)

lol @ us educational

At least the seven string guitar forum is the most populated...on most sites it's the off topic forum.


----------



## Drew (Jan 31, 2006)

That's cause on most sites they have to talk about seven string guitars in the off-topic forum. 

I'll also point out that Chris has 200 more posts than I did this month, and is rapidly closing on the overall lead. We may have a race on our hands, folks.


----------



## Leon (Jan 31, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> At least the seven string guitar forum is the most populated...on most sites it's the off topic forum.


i kinda thought the same thing


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol @ us educational
> 
> At least the seven string guitar forum is the most populated...on most sites it's the off topic forum.



Yeah, makes me pretty damn happy to see that.


----------

